
Ask HN: Debitize is shutting down, any alternatives? - Multicomp
Woke up to a copy of the below email. I&#x27;m disappointed. The service let me treat a credit card like a debit card and automatically pay off the credit card each week.<p>Any alternative solutions to keep the same basic idea?<p>I am writing to let you know that Debitize has been acquired by Trim (www.asktrim.com). Debitize will be wound down and will not make any new withdrawals. All payments to your cards should be completed in the next week.<p>This is incredibly bittersweet for us and I know many of you will be very disappointed with this news. Along with the rest of the Debitize team, I have spent years building out this product and have been inspired by some of the messages we have received from you and some of the results you’ve shared with us. While we remain dedicated to improving financial health, it has become clear to us that our business model is not sustainable on its own. Although this is the end of the Debitize story, your financial journey doesn’t end here. Trim is here to (edit not be debitize) ...<p>We have listed below important information on what will happen next with your accounts.<p>Important Dates
Starting today, 4&#x2F;6: There will be no new withdrawals from your checking account to Debitize
Wednesday 4&#x2F;10: Last day of automatic bill scheduling
Sunday 4&#x2F;14: Any remaining funds in your Debitize account will be transferred back to your checking account (IMPORTANT – Please do not unlink your checking account until we transfer all your money back to you)
Saturday, 4&#x2F;27: All bank and credit card accounts will be unlinked if you have not already done so
Sunday 5&#x2F;26: App and website will be disabled.<p>How to Close Your Debitize Account<p>If you have money in your Debitize account, please make sure your checking account is still linked. Funds will be transferred back automatically.<p>Otherwise, there is no need to do anything. Debitize will automatically unlink your banks and close your accounts within 3 weeks...
======
tixocloud
I’ve worked in credit cards and this business model (like most fintechs) isn’t
sustainable. There’s just a fraction to be earned on transaction fees so not
surprised it’s being bought out. I'd say for many alternatives, they will
eventually follow the same route.

------
caman3590
All, check out SteadiPay in apps. It looks almost identical to Debitize. Not
sure if it’s on Android but there an iPhone app. I haven’t tried it yet. I’ll
set it up once I phase out Debitize.

------
papercreme
Before I found Debitize, I was doing it manually with my Delta Amex Plat. I go
to my transactions and am presented with the option to pay each transaction.
It's pretty great. But since it's not my main CC, I would love an alternative
too.

------
Multicomp
Apparently there was Debx which Debitize bought in September which in business
terms seems to be a 'if I'm going out I'm taking you with me' scenario.

There's this Tally service but apparently it is just an abstraction line of
credit between your bank and your credit card. Doesn't auto pay the card.

I may just have to manually pay off that card then close it out.

------
caman3590
I’m so bummed this service is no longer available. It was so nice to have the
money withdrawn for purchases, held in a reserve and then paid. I would’ve
paid a monthly fee for it! I’m also on the hunt for a substitution but nothing
so far...

